# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Tietenrace helpt de strijd tegen borstkanker

## Leontien

Zondag 13 september werd er in Rotterdam de Tietenrace gehouden. Dit was om de strijd tegen borstkanker aan te gaan. Om het netjes te houden hielden ze zich aan een dresscode, namenlijk borsten bedekken met bh of hempje. Jong en oud, groot en klein deden mee.

Nu vraag ik me af of jij het hebt meegekregen dat er een tietenrace zou zijn. Denk je dat het helpt bij de strijd tegen borstkanker en dat het herhaalt mag worden? Of haalt het niets uit?

Tietenrace helpt de strijd tegen borstkanker

Geef je mening!!!

----------


## eucalypta

Mijn eerste reactie,

Wat een [B]_verschrikkelijke titel_ [/Bvoor het leed die veel vrouwen meemaken.
Kinderen proberen we fatsoen bij te brengen en respect, het woord TIET wordt in geintjes gebruikt maar ook denigrerend.

Zie de reactie via te googlen sites

Afschuwelijk en de benaming dat er geen "Platte borsten"mochten meedoen,

Jongens waar hebben we het over?

Stel dat een geopereerde bostkankerpatiënte zonder inplantaten had willen meelopen, die had dus niet in het plaatje gepast.
Zo ook de minder bedeelde vrouw, als je dat zo mag zeggen, minderwaardigheidcomplexen creéren met dit soort teksten.

Wie zaten er achter de organisatie?

Reclame voor de MD BH.

Heeft voor mij de plank volledig misgeslagen.

Hoop dat iemand betere initiatieven onwikkeld om deze groep te steunen.

----------


## Hansz

In deze Iijd waarin 'alles mag' mag je ook een 'tietenrace' houden, het woord tiet stamt uit het oudhollands woordgebruik en daar was niets mis mee, 'tloopt alsun tiet'.... en de huidige 'preutsheid', jawel ... voortkomende uit een soort struisvogelmentaliteit gaat voorbij aan de doelstelling van de race en aan de vele namen die aan de borsten van de vrouw gegeven zijn en die vele vrouwen op zn tijd... zelf ook zo benoemen.
W.b. borstkanker wil ik nog even kwijt dat als men volwaardig eet en drinkt en leeft (!) dat dan borstkanker grotendeels zou verdwijnen uit de statistieken.

----------


## zirus

Juist, gewoon gezond eten en geen junkfood of ander ongezond eten, dat is de boodschap.

----------


## ikke64

IK weet niet wat, en hoe deze race helpt tegen borstkanker. Maar alles wat tegen borstkanker helpt is voor mij geoorloofd. Ik denk dat iedere man die de strijd heeft meegemaakt van zijn vrouw tegen borst kanker er zo over denk.;-(

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb het nog nooit gehoort. Ik vind de naam ook een beetje raar... En hoe willen ze de strijd aangaan? Worden de vrouwen/meiden die meelopen gespronsord ofzo?
Ik vind het initiatief goed als er daardoor meer wordt gedaan aan preventie, onderzoek, behandelingsmethoden en bewustwording bij iedereen...

----------

